# Hackberry rod & gun 4/22/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

The fishin' was great today in Legendary Hackberry!Â Check out some of the catches here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/Â and give us a call to book your next trip at 888-762-3391
-Poohdreaux


----------

